# Shapers, of very similar models



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a shaper manufactured in the 80's. A good solid tool, with a strong motor. It was missing some parts when I bought it at auction. Now, I am in the position to make the machine whole, and have no idea if parts are available.

The shaper in question is a Chang Iron Model #CMP-2. While doing my research, I have found that there are many shapers, with near identical looks. Kind of like a Chevy, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, and the Cadillac.
Other shapers which appear to be like the one I have are the Geetech, Sunhill #102, Central Machinery, and the Jet JWS-2L.

If anyone has any knowledge of whether these machine's parts are in fact interchangeable, I'd love to hear from you.

Also, a source to obtain parts for the tool would be appreciated, if you know of any.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the brand. What parts are you needing?


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Steve,

I need the miter gauge, and the assorted spindle adapters.

The last picture shows my shaper after I refurbished it, and removed the Chang Iron nameplate. I wanted to make it look similar to my Delta Unisaw.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the colors are woodtek*

http://woodworker.com/2hp-shaper-2-speeds-1ph-230v-mssu-805-986.asp
green and yellow

They may not be in production any longer. You painted it to look like a Delta. What parts? :blink:


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

wood,

You have helped to add another brand of like shapers to the growing list. I searched Woodtek shaper, and there it was.
Certainly there are parts available for these machines.........somewhere.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

Miter gauge, I would think should be interchangeable with most any machine, but I could be wrong. 3/4 x 3/8 slot?

What kind of spindle adapters are you talking about? Like the actual spindle, 1/2", 3/4"?

What I have run into before with "look alike" machines is when you go to, say, Woodworkers Supply, they ask for the serial number off the machine. When you can't supply a 'good' number they won't even let you go past that point. I found this out on a Chinese portable compressor I acquired. Finally after taking the actual numbers off the part and doing a search, the part showed up on Ebay.....new, exact part I was looking for.

So, while the machines "look the same", a retailer isn't always very helpful. Good luck with finding you parts.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

The miter gauge slot is 1/4" x 7/8".
I only have a collet on the spindle, and it accepts 1/2" router bits. Would like to have the adapters which were made for actual shaper cutters.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

cey146 said:


> The miter gauge slot is 1/4" x 7/8".
> I only have a collet on the spindle, and it accepts 1/2" router bits. Would like to have the adapters which were made for actual shaper cutters.


I think if you call WWS they might be able to get a manual for you, or point you in the right direction.

Good luck. Your refurb looks very nice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cey146 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I need the miter gauge, and the assorted spindle adapters.
> 
> ...


You could probably jury-rig a miter gauge. If you buy one the rail was 1/4" thick it would probably be 3/4" wide. You could glue a strip of formica on each side of the rail to make it wide enough. 

The spindles you might give us some dimensions. I have a Grizzly shaper that uses spindle adapters. Perhaps the Grizzly spindles will fit that shaper.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Steve,

Funny that you mentioned rigging up a miter gauge. I'm somewhat embarrassed to show it, but I had to do just that, last weekend.

Also, I'll show a photo of the similar Central Machinery shaper. The main items which I'm interested in finding are shown on the table surface. The miter gauge, and the spindle adapting assortment are the items I'm searching for. A 1 3/8" open end collet wrench would also be handy.

MT,

I have taken a chance on the Jet JWS-2L owner's manual, and have one ordered from a guy named Ray, in Missouri. His business duplicates out of press owner's manuals.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not to say you won't need a miter gauge on a shaper, but we always just use a squared up (scrap) pusher block behind the stock. as usually it takes more steps to ensure the fence is parallel with the miter slot for their effective use. also minimizes tear out.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tim,

Great tip, thanks.
I was running 2 5/8" wide x 20" long boards through, shaping end grain, and wanted something a little safer than..... nothing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

cey146 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Great tip, thanks.
> I was running 2 5/8" wide x 20" long boards through, shaping end grain, and wanted something a little safer than..... nothing.


I made a coping sled for my router table when I was making raised panel doors (rails and stiles). No miter track needed. There are several versions out in internet land.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do the search. 
Normally, I build things which don't require doors. When I need numerous doors, I have them built by an Amish Craftsman. Found that they can do them about as inexpensive as the material would cost me.


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

After thinking about it, I remember the company that handled Central Machinery brand. it was "Trendline". Unfortunately they went out of business probably 10-12 years ago.

As far as your jury-rigging, I would probably just use that method and not worry about buying a miter gauge. I have an aluminum cutting blade for my table saw and have cut 1/4" plate aluminum to use for jigs in the miter gauge slot.

The jig below is one that I made for doing cope cuts for making doors. the 1/4" thick aluminum is easily cut, drilled and threaded.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toms,
Thanks for the info, and the pictorial suggestions. I really appreciate all of the good persons on here.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have received the manual for the Jet JWS-34L shaper. The tool looks identical to the Chang


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I received the manual for the Jet JWS-34L Shaper. It looks identical to the Chang Iron which I have. The part #'s shown in the manual do nothing, when I enter them in the Jet Tools Parts website. Does anyone have any suggestions? Trying to at least find the 1/2" spindle, and its associated spacers, etc.


----------



## CcCaraway (Apr 6, 2015)

Almost all imported shapers have spindles with the same taper going into the arbor bearings. As long as the taper on the spindle is the same and the shaft that exceptes the threaded rod is the same they are interchangeable,


----------



## morefirewood (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I went through this getting parts for my JWS-34l shaper, The spindles are still available through Jet, the part numbers are: 1 inch JWS34-001, 3/4 inch JWS34-002 and the 1/2 is JWS34-003. The arbor nut and the drawbar are no longer available for the JWS34-34l but the JWS25x is pretty much identical, the arbor nut fits exactly, the drawbar in about an inch too long, I just cut off the excess and tapped it, works great. The part number for the arbor nut is JWS25x-717, the drawbar is JWS25x-612.

I realize the post is pretty old, perhaps I can save somebody else grief in getting parts.

The link will point you to the JWS25x manual.

http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/708309_man_EN.pdf


----------

